#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Have you watched quite place?

## Karikaalan

We can't stop thinking about some films that we watched days back.
Recently I watched quite place, a silent thriller which I can't stop thinking about .. the visual story telling of the film inspired me. The scene where the leading lady character gives birth to her child is the most effective scene in the film for me. 
Are there any one like me who was inspired by a quiet place??

----------


## Shana

> We can't stop thinking about some films that we watched days back.
> Recently I watched quite place, a silent thriller which I can't stop thinking about .. the visual storytelling of the film inspired me. The scene where the leading lady character gives birth to her child is the most effective scene in the film for me. 
> Are there anyone like me who was inspired by a quiet place??


I did! After watching it, I was curious whether Mercury was inspired from it. 
As you said, the situation when she gave birth with a monster watching nearby, I actually screamed in fear that she'll die. Every loud sound that comes in that movie, every crashes, every tumbling, make my heart jump out of my body. The beginning which features that little cute kid who gets killed moments later, even though it's unfair, I got angry at his sister who gave him that toy. He was so cute! But the guilt the sister feels forever was enough to support her and I must appreciate the sister's acting as well. She says how complicated relationship would be between a teenage daughter with guilt and a father who cannot visibly express love. The emotional conflict between the father and daughter was very well relayed

Besides, everyone without their footwear and relying on the nature for everything, keeping silent and using ASL for communication, the movie was like a well-choreographed dance for a silent music. 

Finally the performance of the mother was top notch. When she feels the labour pain, when she steps on that nail, when she gives birth to her baby, and when she tries so hard to survive alone in that house she NAILS IT. Her face says everything before we even get to acknowledge the terror. The sadness and regret she feels for not carrying her boy in her hands before he got killed and the console she feels in listening to the heartbeat of the unborn baby... That single movie analyzes the part of a mother in a family and the struggle she goes on to keep everyone balanced regardless of her own battles. And the chemistry between the father and mother, there's no word for it. Even when they know they are surrounded by threats, they share moments of love and joy of a normal family. The funny thing is even in the normal life, the monsters walk, but invisible, and we take time to enjoy life as much as we can. So in that way, I think that family in that movie was like any other normal family and in a way it reminded me of Adam and Eve for some reason I don't know.

In short, I love each character in that movie.

----------


## Karikaalan

> I did! After watching it, I was curious whether Mercury was inspired from it. 
> As you said, the situation when she gave birth with a monster watching nearby, I actually screamed in fear that she'll die. Every loud sound that comes in that movie, every crashes, every tumbling, make my heart jump out of my body. The beginning which features that little cute kid who gets killed moments later, even though it's unfair, I got angry at his sister who gave him that toy. He was so cute! But the guilt the sister feels forever was enough to support her and I must appreciate the sister's acting as well. She says how complicated relationship would be between a teenage daughter with guilt and a father who cannot visibly express love. The emotional conflict between the father and daughter was very well relayed
> 
> 
> Besides, everyone without their footwear and relying on the nature for everything, keeping silent and using ASL for communication, the movie was like a well-choreographed dance for a silent music. 
> 
> Finally the performance of the mother was top notch. When she feels the labour pain, when she steps on that nail, when she gives birth to her baby, and when she tries so hard to survive alone in that house she NAILS IT. Her face says everything before we even get to acknowledge the terror. The sadness and regret she feels for not carrying her boy in her hands before he got killed and the console she feels in listening to the heartbeat of the unborn baby... That single movie analyzes the part of a mother in a family and the struggle she goes on to keep everyone balanced regardless of her own battles. And the chemistry between the father and mother, there's no word for it. Even when they know they are surrounded by threats, they share moments of love and joy of a normal family. The funny thing is even in the normal life, the monsters walk, but invisible, and we take time to enjoy life as much as we can. So in that way, I think that family in that movie was like any other normal family and in a way it reminded me of Adam and Eve for some reason I don't know.
> 
> In short, I love each character in that movie.


I think the film created a great impact on you than me. You have watched it so closely. Chemistry between the father and mother.. the scene where they hear song in the earphone and dance together , I love that scene.

----------


## Shana

> I think the film created a great impact on you than me. You have watched it so closely. Chemistry between the father and mother.. the scene where they hear song in the earphone and dance together , I love that scene.


may be I love that movie because of the mother character played by Emily Blunt. She played a supporting role in "Devil Wears Prada" and that is one of the movies which features all my Hollywood female idols like Meryl Streep, Anne Hathaway AND Emily Blunt. The change in maturity and depth of her performance between those movies are great. She's great. To see her in Quiet Place is enough for me to embrace it with blind faith.

----------

